
Emissions-free energy system saves heat from the summer sun for winter - cmroanirgo
http://www.mynewsdesk.com/uk/chalmers/pressreleases/emissions-free-energy-system-saves-heat-from-the-summer-sun-for-winter-2731597
======
benj111
I'm confused, does this work by sunlight or heat?

"has the unique property that when it is hit by sunlight, it is transformed
into an energy-rich isomer"

And

"The solar thermal collector is a ...."

Also what is the energy density? I assume the fact it isn't mentioned means
that its pretty poor.

Does seem interesting though.

Edit: I'll answer my own questions:

They're getting referred to as photoswitches in the references, so I guess
it's sunlight

And one reference quotes 155wh/kg, which seems not great.

